# I have been put on the waiting list for CBT



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Last week I went to see my therapist. I was refered to her by my GP so the sessions were free but also limited. At the end of the session she told me that was it, she couldnt see me anymore but she will put me on thee waiting list for CBT. She said it could take up to a year! 

It is so annoying because I kind of feel lost know, going from the reliability of seeing someone every other week to just nothing all of a suddon, when I have basically gotten nowhere. So I told my mum and she said maybe it would be better off if my parents paid for me to see someone.

I feel like i should wait and get it for free because my parents really arent that well off. But on the other hand I can see myself falling back into deep depression again and my anxiety just getting worse! 

I am just wondering if anyone thinks I should let my parents pay or ahould I wait? Also any one who was put on the waiting list for CBT in the UK, did it take long?
Thanks


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Get a few sessions with someone your parents pay for. :yes

But never ever mention that at your GPs or anywhere else. They would take you off the waiting list.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

I had CBT sessions. From what I can remember, I was surprised how long I had to wait - about 3 months at least I think. But obviously waiting times would depend on the demand in your local area - if you've got a contact number they should give you an idea of they'll have available sessions


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

The BACP, UKCP and British Association For Behavioural and Cognitive Psychotherapies can give you more information on this.

http://www.babcp.com

If you do decide to go the private route then it is worth asking the therapist you see whether they offer anything for people in "less well off" financial situations.

http://www.bacp.co.uk/

The UKCP


----------

